# Cervelo Solist Cable Routing..How?



## Nibnabsac (Jan 12, 2007)

I have just purchased a Soloist Team Special Edition and would like some expert help from all the Cervelo owners.

How do you thread the gear cables through the frame?:mad2: And which side works best for front and rear mechs?

This thing looks fast just sitting in box!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

With all due respect. I'm really jealous of you. =) That's the bike I want!


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

Great frame choice! I have never lusted for another bike since getting it 8 months ago.

I just installed new gear cabling the other day, the rear goes through the right side and the front through the left. It's actually pretty easy, the cable effortlessly goes through the downtube and through a hole near the bottom bracket.


----------



## Nibnabsac (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the input. Just got an email from Cervelo tech support, it goes like this;

Cable routing on the Soloist is actually quite simple once you get the hang of it. The first thing I recommend is to use brand new cables. Frayed or poorly cut cable ends will tend to catch and this will drive you crazy.
I set up one cable completely before I start the other. You can route the rear derailleur cable from the right shifter to the left stop. Crossing the cables like this will be fine as long as you hook the rear one up before you start feeding in the front derailleur cable. The benefit of this is that the housing will not slap the head tube. Try to use a straight line while feeding it in so it can pop straight out near the bb. 
If this is causing you trouble hold the cable up to the outside of the downtube to get an idea of how much cable you need to feed in before you reach the exit hole. Then feed the necessary amount in. You can look into the hole near the bb and spin the cable so that you can see the end moving. You can use a piece of wire or old cable with a sharp bend in it to hook the cable and pull it out. With new cables you will likely not need to do this.
Make sure you feed the cable through the guide mounted to the bottom bracket shell and then on to the derailleur stop. 

Wow! This Co is hot. By the way it rained today so will have to wait for a dry day to get out on this baby.


----------

